
Lessons from HN comments - zuzuleinen
https://mailchi.mp/945fb899bde7/lessons-of-hn
======
ColinWright
Is it just me? I can't find anything to click to subscribe.

~~~
zuzuleinen
That's weird, I see some people subscribed already so it should work. (creator
here)

Is someone else experiencing issues?

~~~
ColinWright
Here's what I see:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/Lessons.png](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/Lessons.png)

Firefox on Ubuntu 14.

~~~
zuzuleinen
Do you have the JavaScript disabled for your browser? The form is loaded
asynchronously with JavaScript.

~~~
ColinWright
Nope - JS is not disabled.

~~~
zuzuleinen
I'm very sorry for the inconvenience, I tried on Ubuntu 16 with Firefox and
the form is loading, right now I don't see what else could do to find the
issue.

Thanks for letting me know. In the future I plan a self hosted domain where I
can do a simple form without any issues. I thought using Mailchimp campaign
tool will make things easier, but looks like it didn't :) I hope not too many
visitors are experiencing the issue.

If you just added the comment to let me know about the issue, thanks again. In
case you wanted to subscribe just ping me and I'll add you manually. My e-mail
is on my profile. Sorry again for the inconvenience.

~~~
ColinWright
Loads in Chrome, so I can register that way if I choose to. The report was to
let you know that the form is not loading in some browser/OS combinations.

Cheers.

